
Google killer-robots.txt - yueq
http://www.google.com/killer-robots.txt
======
ColinDabritz
I find Google's techie Easter-eggs like this delightful.

My favorite, by far is:
[http://www.google.com/#q=recursion](http://www.google.com/#q=recursion)

~~~
rel
I enjoy their
[http://www.google.com/humans.txt](http://www.google.com/humans.txt)

------
nostromo
Maybe a little less funny after acquiring Boston Dynamics.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFrjrgBV8K0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFrjrgBV8K0)

[http://www.bostondynamics.com/img/Atlas-x3c.lr.jpg](http://www.bostondynamics.com/img/Atlas-x3c.lr.jpg)

~~~
matchu
I don't think this is a coincidence, exactly. There was a protester shouting
over the recent I/O keynote that Google is "a totalitarian company that builds
robots that kill people" in reference to Boston Dynamics. Folks who think that
the accusation is overblown have been joking about Google's "killer robot"
program, so this easter egg is likely Google poking fun at the allegation.

~~~
fixermark
It's an odd allegation, given that robots built by Unit Handling Systems have
killed more people than Boston Dynamics.

------
thegeomaster
What about Schmidt? He can fight T-1000 and T-800 by himself?

------
doragcoder
Apparently Google is not the only one on the internet fighting against killer
robots. I found this a few years back...

[http://developer.appcelerator.com/robots.txt](http://developer.appcelerator.com/robots.txt)

~~~
pshinghal
Well, technically this one is protecting killer robots, isn't it?

------
BuildTheRobots
Webfusion's always amused me:
[http://mirrors.webfusion.com/robots.txt](http://mirrors.webfusion.com/robots.txt)

------
onethumb
I guess the other models (T-850, T-101, etc) are free to go after Larry &
Sergey?

Great example of whitelists vs blacklists. :)

------
lblz12366
啥意思？谁能用中文翻一下

------
vskr
What does killer-robots.txt mean. And what do /+LarryPage links point to? (His
google plus profile?)

~~~
arcanus
This is a joke: the robots.txt is a file on websites used to give instructions
about their site to web crawlers.

Disallow: tells the robot that it should not visit those particular pages on a
site. Or in this case, terminate those individuals.

------
ankurpatel
Is this a joke?

~~~
mikecb
No, it's deadly serious.

~~~
jbrooksuk
For now.

